# My Heavy Pack (Alternate Title: I'm Stupid)



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wanted to thank Jimba for posting a topic on multi-tools that got me thinking:
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/what-about-multi-tools-937709.html

Man, I've been carrying around a ton of extra weight. Just the pack and tools (no water) was 1610g! Worst of all, much of the stuff wasn't really needed. Given my attention to Weight-Weenieism on my bike, it just seems stupid to not pay attention to the pack.

So, thought I'd document my changes, and share some ideas.

First, the pack itself. I've had the Camelback Mule for years, and it's a great pack. Still in great condition after some abuse and accidents, but, it's a pretty big pack, at least for a 1-2 hour max ride.

I still want 2L (70 oz) water capacity, but don't need that much storage. Actual weight on my scale (empty) is 680g:








I'm a huge fan of the Hydrapak reservoirs, since you can fold them inside out, and avoid the slimy stuff that tended to accumulate in my Camelback versions. It has a cool, drypack-style closure, where you just fold it and slide on a clip to secure it. Here's a picture so you can see what I'm talking about:









So I wondered if Hydrapak themselves had a complete back that was smaller, but still in the 2L range. Found their Avila, and they claim it is 7.1 oz (201g), and it comes with their 2L reservoir. Thought It'd give it a shot. There's only a small area for tools, etc, so this could be interesting. Here's a shot of it:









Next topics I'll cover:

-Why I'm stupid, and all the extra, useless stuff I was carrying.
-A bit more on my new multi-tool choice.
-Weights of the new and old crap.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*The Useless Crap*

Here's some of the crap I had in the Mule:









In the front is the Alien tool, at a hefty 348g, and extra tools I don't need.

I had 2 CO2 cartridges in there. Not sure if I want to risk just one or not.

The Ultraflate Plus works fine, but it is relatively heavy as it surrounds the cartridge - 123g (includes 1 CO2 cartridge).

Yep, a mini Vise Grip. 160g. 'Nuff said.

Under that is a relatively heavy, full-sized 29" tube. 216g. Wow!

Total, almost a kilo of crap.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*Light Crap*

I'm keeping this stuff, but it's light:









A couple of bandaids, quick links, membership cards, zip ties. All required, but only 25g.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Why on earth were you carrying around a set of vise grips?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a Vaude 14+3. Carry about 50oz of water, CO2 cart/nozzle, tube, some gummies and a bar. I don't carry any tools (with the exception of a 4mm hex). So far I haven't needed them...for any reason. 

My rides are about 1.5 to 2 hours.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

RS VR6 said:


> ...So far I haven't needed them...for any reason...


That's just the luck of the draw.

From a WW point of view, any sort of pack is an immediate bummer. If your bike can take two bottles then the Zefal 1L bidons will give you 2L of on-bike water storage. A medium size saddle pack will fit everything else.

I always take a lezyne multi-tool with chain breaker, puncture repair kit, two tubes (one lightweight 120g and another 80g super-lightweight tube), spare derailleur hanger, zip ties, tyre boot, quick-link, lighter and spoke key. This does not add up to a lot (probably much less than the weight of an empty camelback).


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

TigWorld said:


> That's just the luck of the draw.


I'm going to carry my multitool and chainbreaker this weekend just because you said that. I think I just jinxed myself by saying I've never needed tools on a ride.

Alot of my friends pretty much carry half their toolbox in their packs.

I think I'll pick up a set of those Fix It Sticks TiGeo posted up in another thread.

I've started carrying a two way radio when I ride with my GF...yes she carrys one too.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

TigWorld said:


> That's just the luck of the draw.
> 
> From a WW point of view, any sort of pack is an immediate bummer. If your bike can take two bottles then the Zefal 1L bidons will give you 2L of on-bike water storage. A medium size saddle pack will fit everything else.
> 
> I always take a lezyne multi-tool with chain breaker, puncture repair kit, two tubes (one lightweight 120g and another 80g super-lightweight tube), spare derailleur hanger, zip ties, tyre boot, quick-link, lighter and spoke key. This does not add up to a lot (probably much less than the weight of an empty camelback).


Agree... no actual WW would be caught dead with a pack on!
If I can fill up a water bottle en route then I'll carry one bottle, one tool cannister...
Long rides, 2 bottles, small saddle bag and food in my pockets..
NEVER EVER a pack....

A pack stuffs up your weight distribution, is crap when it's hot, moves around.....


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Unless I'm doing the whole dirt roadie getup...I'll always wear a pack. I don't like strapping a bunch of stuff to my bike. I've lost bottles on the trail also. In the winter time...I'll have a windbreaker and lights in the pack too.

On the road bike...its two short bottles, phone, CO2, and bars/gummies. I run tubular tires with Stan's in them...so there is no tube to carry.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

TigWorld said:


> That's just the luck of the draw.
> 
> From a WW point of view, any sort of pack is an immediate bummer. If your bike can take two bottles then the Zefal 1L bidons will give you 2L of on-bike water storage. A medium size saddle pack will fit everything else.
> 
> I always take a lezyne multi-tool with chain breaker, puncture repair kit, two tubes (one lightweight 120g and another 80g super-lightweight tube), spare derailleur hanger, zip ties, tyre boot, quick-link, lighter and spoke key. This does not add up to a lot (probably much less than the weight of an empty camelback).


Wow! I race without tools and in 8 years I had exactly 1 flat and no mechanicals. And that includes tons of endurance and 8 hour solo races and lots of podium time, so I am not the slowest. All of that was on a rigid SS bike, except this year when I finally succumbed to a front suspension fork.

But I pay careful attention to detail always prepping my bike at home and always cleaning and checking the bike after a ride.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Acko said:


> Why on earth were you carrying around a set of vise grips?


It was a while back, but I think my wife had an old-school Walmart bolt-on rear wheel at one point. We had no means of getting it off for a fix. So I added that to my pack, and I've never used it. Boat anchor.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I like to be prepared, but vice grips? :lol: I'm never that prepared!

My excess weight and volume is taken up with extra layers of clothes I probably won't use. 
Colorado has very scary and very sudden weather changes (sometimes), and I HATE being cold!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Acko said:


> Agree... no actual WW would be caught dead with a pack on!
> If I can fill up a water bottle en route then I'll carry one bottle, one tool cannister...
> Long rides, 2 bottles, small saddle bag and food in my pockets..
> NEVER EVER a pack....
> ...


If riding near home, I'll just stuff small water bottles (and phone) in the back of my jersey, and not bring tools with me.

However, for a longer ride, mid-summer, I need the full 2L of water. Each litre weighs 1 kilo, so 2 of them in the bike is a change of 4.5 lbs! On a WW bike, that's noticeable. I just prefer that on my back.

The pack does suck for sweating though.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

On the contrary to some I feel a WW bike with bottles is weird. Spend a ton on making it light and then strap water to it? No thanks. That water has to move everywhere the frame goes so yes the handling is changed.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

TigWorld said:


> ...
> 
> I always take a lezyne multi-tool with chain breaker, puncture repair kit, two tubes (one lightweight 120g and another 80g super-lightweight tube), spare derailleur hanger, zip ties, tyre boot, quick-link, lighter and spoke key. This does not add up to a lot (probably much less than the weight of an empty camelback).


Where did you find that 80g tube Tig? I can't find anything that low, even in 26" sizing.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I never carry a single tool with me. Worst case means walking to the closest home and asking their phone to call for help! Last time was a 45 minute walk!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

lRaphl said:


> I never carry a single tool with me. Worst case means walking to the closest home and asking their phone to call for help! Last time was a 45 minute walk!


For me the walk could be a couple of hours or more. Which could also mean getting stuck in the dark or in a storm. It would also mean no fine tuning of seat angle or bar, or tightening a loose brake lever or whatever. If you'd rather have rides ruined occasionally, and do 45 minute walks instead of finishing a nice ride just to avoid carrying a multi tool, you might be a little too obsessed with weight!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Got some new stuff today. First off is the Hydrapak Avila, which came in at 207g (versus 201 claimed):









...so about 480g saved there over the Mule. To be clear though, this pack is pretty small - probably about as small as you can go for a 2L reservoir, as it's pretty much the same size. There a small, mesh pocket inside which is just a bit bigger than the Lezyne tool.

Next is the Maxxis Flyweight tube, which is nicely compressed and wrapped. Claimed 95, but came in at 100g on my scale:









Nice 116g savings on the tube alone, but I realize this is a "limp home" tube at best. Suspect a significant chance of of puncture during install, actually.

Here's the new Rav X Vortex CO2 head. Nothing particularly fancy about this, and other firms like Serfas make something similar. On its own it's 22g, but for apples-to-apples I also added a cartridge which brings it to 79g. That saves 44g over the Ultraflate I had before:
















Now, the Ultraflate is technically more functional as it covers the cartridge, preventing your hands from freezing during use. However, I always wear gloves while riding, and the Lezyne tool (next post) comes with a neoprene protector that I could use to hold the cartridge anyway.

Last for this post is the generic, plastic tire lever, which is the Jenson in-house brand. Will probably carry two, and might bring my Pedros platic-covering-metal ones instead. Just not worth it to have a lever snap. Anyway, this one is 11g:


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Next up is the Lezyne CRV-12, which of course, is overweight relative to their claims.

[RANT] I'm really starting to get tired of overweight items. Seems that everything I've bought lately is frigging more than claimed! I realize it is pretty common, and a few grams here or there is normal (especially for tires for some reason), but this is BS. There should be some pretty good consistency with metal tools, such as the Lezyne.
[/RANT]

Anyway, it weighs 123g versus claimed 115. Add the neoprene cover (which is a smart idea, especially when the tool is next to a water bag), and you have 126g:

















Still a great loss of 222g versus the Alien that I dragged around with me, and I'm not losing any tools that actually apply to my bike. Seriously though, metal parts should be more consistent. Lezyne, get a new scale.

I suppose I could go hardcore WW and remove some of the hex keys that don't apply, but that's overkill, even for me.

Next up the total.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

So, total weight of the new pack, with updated tool set is 551g. Saving more than a kilo (1059g) over the boat anchor I had before with the original 1610g setup.

I don't think I've lost functionality, aside from the tire lever. As mentioned, I'll probably pack two Pedros with metal cores, so that will raise it some grammage.

Can't wait to break down somewhere now!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Next is the Maxxis Flyweight tube, which is nicely compressed and wrapped. Claimed 95, but came in at 100g on my scale:


That 5 grams is the band around the tube 



> [rant]... Anyway, it weighs 123g versus claimed 115.


Seems like a lot of emotion over 8 grams! (even for the weight weenie forum)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> That 5 grams is the band around the tube
> 
> Seems like a lot of emotion over 8 grams! (even for the weight weenie forum)


Ha - yeah, the band. 

I know, 8g is nothing, but that was the last straw. Apparently making tires involves Voodoo, so the actual weight from tire to tire can vary by 20-30, even more than 50g - I get it. But for once, just once, would be nice to see something land spot on for a non-Voodoo product, such as metal tools.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Ha - yeah, the band.
> 
> I know, 8g is nothing, but that was the last straw. Apparently making tires involves Voodoo, so the actual weight from tire to tire can vary by 20-30, even more than 50g - I get it. But for once, just once, would be nice to see something land spot on for a non-Voodoo product, such as metal tools.


Actual weight is 7% above claimed weight. You got more metal than you paid for! What a deal!


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

smilinsteve said:


> That 5 grams is the band around the tube
> 
> Seems like a lot of emotion over 8 grams! (even for the weight weenie forum)


When were the scales last calibrated an were they certified to an acceptable standard?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

phlegm said:


> Where did you find that 80g tube Tig? I can't find anything that low, even in 26" sizing.


It's a Continental Supersonic tube - I think they're called the "S42" or something like that. The other tube is a Continental "lightweight" tube.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

TigWorld said:


> It's a Continental Supersonic tube - I think they're called the "S42" or something like that. The other tube is a Continental "lightweight" tube.


Thx man.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

thats an impressive amount of weight to loose. unfortunately for me I have to travel pretty heavy with spares, having had mechanicals before & then a 90min walk to the nearest road, nevermind civilisation.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx, and you make a great point. If you are way out in the bush, and especially solo, you need a different set of stuff. My initial setup had useless stuff, but the new setup is pretty basic. I think there are a few risks:

1. The tube I have is too light - not reliable enough for getting out of anything serious.
2. A pump is always better than CO2, and if CO2, 2 cartridges make sense instead of just one.
3. The plastic tire levers are probably craptastic - I should upgrade them.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I use Michelin tyre levers, really effective, I must have used them a hundred times & they're certainly not heavy
https://tenerife-training.net/Tener...tent/uploads/2007/12/michelin-tire-levers.jpg


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Good thread! This seems to be an often-overlooked area to save weight. Many have probably seen my threads in the past w/r to this, but I use the Backcountry Awesome Strap to hold a 26" tube, Pedros tire lever, and 16g CO2 under my seat (297g). I then stuff my other gear in my jersey pocket using one of their Tul Bags. In the pouch I carry a second 16g CO2, a Genuine Innovations CO2 inflator head, my Fix-it-Sticks (2-3 depending on the bike I am riding - 2 = 53g/3 = 78g), a Park tire boot, a $20 bill, a Park glueless patch, a small piece of sandpaper for the patch, a Park mini-Chainbrute (HEAVY - 72g), a zip-tie, and a KMC Missing Link (total of 265g including Tul Bag). If I wanted to drop more weight, I could go individual allen keys (3/4/5/T-25 @ 43g) and I am sure I can find a lighter chain tool (the Lezyne looks good) but if you have ever actually had to fix a chain on the trail, most of the ones that come on multi-tools suck. I could also carry a spare derailleur hanger if I wanted. I don't use a pack b/c I ride on trails in areas that a walk out is short and the chances of having a dangerous situation are nearly zero. I too find it interesting on what folks carry in their packs..way too much typically. I have only had a few breakdowns over the years and I carry what I need to fix the majority of problems. Maintaining your bike is the #1 way to avoid having to use any of this stuff. Edit: Thinking about it...I can't remember the last time I needed to use the chain tool or allens for my bike..but I have used them plenty of times for other folks. I split time between solo and groups and am always happy to help folks out fixing stuff trail-side (good at it) so that's probably worth the few grams to me. Finally..has anyone checked out the chain breaker top-cap tool from Specialized (one of their SWAT pieces). Probably v. light and functional.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

This tool looks good:

Specialized Bicycle Components

Again...has stuff you don't need but its light.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Interesting. Almost wonder if Lezyne makes it for Spesh, as the design looks similar.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The intriguing thing about this and the Lezyne is the chain tools.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Another comment. When you have some time, take your multitool and go over your bike with it...see what size bolts etc. you actually have vs. what is on your tool(s)...you will probably be surprised at how much you have that you don't need.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> The intriguing thing about this and the Lezyne is the chain tools.


The Lezyne chain tool looks similar to Crank Brothers, and I had to use a Crank Brothers tool to fix a chain on the trail this year and didn't like it.

The "flap" that sticks out of the chain tool body is too small to get a grip on. The pins in my XX1 chain were very tight, and I couldn't hold it tight enough keep the tool from spinning as I tried to turn the pin out.

Luckily, the flap fit into a slot on my pedal, so I used that to hold it.

My other tool is an Alien, where the chain tool is on one half and you turn it with an allen wrench on the other half. Two solid gripping surfaces, and it works as well as a dedicated chain tool.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Seems like someone could come up with a minimalist chain tool that was highly functional but lighter than 72g.


----------



## Yellowr6 (Mar 30, 2011)

haha. got me thinking too so redid my pack. Got rid of the camelbak and just use a saddlebag since i just use it to hold stuff. why do i need 20+ bandages. lol. And i use a water bottle for water so i know exactly how much i have left. For 20+ miles, i'll use the camelbak. Most of my rides are around 10 miles anyways. 

before: 1400 grams
after: 568g.


thx again phlegm!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmmm, the blue colour in your pack seem like latex gloves.

What exactly are you doing on your rides?


----------



## Yellowr6 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha. Leave no evidents. Yea. Hate getting my hands dirty. Worked on motorcycles all my life so used to wearing gloves. 


Man, I think I go even go lighter. Going to REI later and get a lighter bag. And ordering a lighter tube.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

How do those Backcountry Awesome Straps work? They just look like a normal strap but surely everything will fall out the bottom when you bounce over some rough tracks?


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Another comment. When you have some time, take your multitool and go over your bike with it...see what size bolts etc. you actually have vs. what is on your tool(s)...you will probably be surprised at how much you have that you don't need.


Even more interesting - find out which bolts you have the right tool for, but you couldn't possibly actually tighten or lossen because your tool is so small that you can't reach. I found this the other day ... was pretty bummed to find new multi-tool so useless for so many bolts.

might have to go with those fix-sticks, that's their best selling point. ( plus you only need 2, right? then just any extra bits you need? )


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

MichaelV8V said:


> How do those Backcountry Awesome Straps work? They just look like a normal strap but surely everything will fall out the bottom when you bounce over some rough tracks?


There is a huge thread on this subject complete with videos..search, read, enjoy. Cliff notes version. You $hit won't fall out..it can't...trust me.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

slcpunk said:


> Even more interesting - find out which bolts you have the right tool for, but you couldn't possibly actually tighten or lossen because your tool is so small that you can't reach. I found this the other day ... was pretty bummed to find new multi-tool so useless for so many bolts.
> 
> might have to go with those fix-sticks, that's their best selling point. ( plus you only need 2, right? then just any extra bits you need? )


If you get the originals, they come with fixed bits and they come two to a set. The new replaceables still come with 2 sticks, but a multitude of bits. They are heavier though as they are steel vs. aluminum for the originals.


----------



## Yellowr6 (Mar 30, 2011)

replaced a few things in my pack. also giving this a try, its prefect for going pack less. Bag weights only 80g. mounting bracket is 30g.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - ProPack, Small

1. replaced my Topeak multitool with a PT one. didnt need all those extra. 170g to 100. 
2. replaced my pump to a C02. 100g to 50g. 
3. order a Maxxis Flywheel tube. 160g to 100g.

if my math is right, my seat bag should be around 400g. i'll weight it when i get the tube in. Not bad from 1400g to 400g. And so much easier to ride without a pack. Rode 2 days ago.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

My next mission: find a lighter version of water!


----------



## Ed J (Dec 4, 2013)

phlegm said:


> My next mission: find a lighter version of water!


Carbonate it


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

You'll find that crank brothers mini pump to be useless


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Yep...have one when they first came out in the mid-to-late '90s...utterly useless. CO2 is the way to go.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^Yep...have one when they first came out in the mid-to-late '90s...utterly useless. CO2 is the way to go.


I usually pack CO2, especially for races of course, but I also carry a mini pump because if everything goes all to crap and all you have is a couple of spent CO2 cartridges then it's walking time. The mini pump never runs out. 

I've had a couple of the CB mini pumps. Terrible stuff just like you say. I carry a little Lezyne unit now that's fantastic. The flexible hose (takes about 10 seconds to rig up) completely eliminates the issue of all the yanking on the valve stem, which is often bad news in a tubeless setup as the action can loosen the integrity of the valve seal.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

+1 for Lezyne....

Crank Brothers products that I have actually liked.....
Their Multitools....

The end!


----------



## Yellowr6 (Mar 30, 2011)

Done. 408g.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*Update*

Thought I'd update this thread as I've used the pack quite a bit, and even the toolkit a few times.

First change is around the tire inflator. I had a Rav X Vortex CO2 head, and cartridge. Total was an efficient 79g:









...but someone had a flat this past weekend, and while we got her sorted out, my CO2 cartridge was gone. If we needed another fix, we were pooched.

Decided right then to seek out a pump, even if at a weight penalty. Found the Lezyne Carbon Drive Lite, and amazingly it is only 84g:








_Caption: For scale, the pump is 170mm long._

So only a 5g penalty for something I can use over and over - sold! It's also nicely designed in that a Shrader/Presta ABS combo hose is stored in the pump itself, and yes, the whole contraption is 84g, including that tube:









Tested it, and it certainly puts out enough pressure for off-road, and has a claimed 120 psi max for road use, although I've found that to be pretty difficult to do.

Next up, the backpack, and Hydrapack insert itself.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Acko said:


> A pack stuffs up your weight distribution, is crap when it's hot, moves around.....


I'm not a "serious" WW, but I've found the opposite of your experience. I notice the weight much less on my back than on the bike. At 180lbs, 5lbs of water&pack is only a 3% increase. On a 25lb bike that's a 20% increase, that screws up weight distribution significantly more in my book.

I use an Osprey Raptor pack, it's suspended away from the back, so minimal sweat issues, and doesn't move, even in crashes.

I use the Fix-it-sticks as well, great tool set.

Edit: not to say you're "wrong" or trying to change your mind, just providing a counter-point for others that are trying to decide.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

shupack said:


> I'm not a "serious" WW, but I've found the opposite of your experience. I notice the weight much less on my back than on the bike. At 180lbs, 5lbs of water&pack is only a 3% increase. On a 25lb bike that's a 20% increase, that screws up weight distribution significantly more in my book.
> 
> I use an Osprey Raptor pack, it's suspended away from the back, so minimal sweat issues, and doesn't move, even in crashes.
> 
> ...


I wish I had a 5 pound pack. But a 100 oz bladder of water is 6.25 pounds, and that's without the pack!

I agree though, that putting the weight on the frame is more noticeable.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I was just guessing on the weight, I'm at work... and should buy a proper scale if I'm going to get more serious. I don't even have a good guestimate to my bikes weight.... 28, 32# somewhere in there


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

If you can move more freely, be as aerodynamic and manage your body temperature properly with a pack on then good for you....

Of course the gear adds weight to your bike but if you're supporting the weight of the bike then you're doing it wrong....

If you move your body, that extra weight isn't static.

There's a reason your average cat 1 XC racer isn't wearing a pack


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Acko said:


> There's a reason your average cat 1 XC racer isn't wearing a pack


and that reason (those reasons) don't hold nearly as much weight in my Cost/Benefit analysis, as I'm not a racer, nor do I want to race...... same reason my bike is still 30ish lbs, although I do like to read about the super-light bikes.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

phlegm said:


> Decided right then to seek out a pump, even if at a weight penalty. Found the Lezyne Carbon Drive Lite, and amazingly it is only 84g:


That one is definitely a little prettier than mine but the Lezyne sport drive is actually a couple of grams less and can be had for ~$15. I've "tested" it several times over the past year and it works fine.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Acko said:


> If you can move more freely, be as aerodynamic and manage your body temperature properly with a pack on then good for you....
> 
> Of course the gear adds weight to your bike but if you're supporting the weight of the bike then you're doing it wrong....
> 
> ...





shupack said:


> and that reason (those reasons) don't hold nearly as much weight in my Cost/Benefit analysis, as I'm not a racer, nor do I want to race...... same reason my bike is still 30ish lbs, although I do like to read about the super-light bikes.


Just FYI, the goal of this particular pack is daily use, not racing. Now back to your argument.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> That one is definitely a little prettier than mine but the Lezyne sport drive is actually a couple of grams less and can be had for ~$15. I've "tested" it several times over the past year and it works fine.


Geez, I wish I had seen that earlier. Claim is 79g on that one, and it also includes the hose. Not sure what the deal is with an ABS hose vs non-ABS in that particular model. (?)

I'm fussy, but even I don't give a crap what my pump looks like. You kinda hope you never need to see it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Almost forgot to post another couple of picks for reference, along with a review more-or-less of the pack itself.

The pack is small. Just enough to carry the 2L HydraPack bladder. Hope this helps to add some scale:








Caption: No, my hand is not huge. The pack is small.

Inside there is an open pocket, which I wish was zippered. There is one lanyard for keys (hard to see at the back) as well as the large clip for the bladder. The orange sleeve is to hold a pump.









*
Summary of the HydraPack Avila (and bladder)*
_Pro:_

Small, light pack, but still holds 2L of water
Pocket for tools, sleeve for pump, lanyard for keys
Cross-strap to balance the weight across the chest
Bladder folds inside-out for easy drying.
Clip on hose (pretty standard nowadays).
Hose accepts magnetic clip.

_Con:_

Inside pocket could be zippered
Bite valve on HydraPack is subject to leaks (I keep tearing them. Sharp teeth?)
No magnet on outer strap provided (to match the hose capability).
Very small, but you surely must realize that before buying.


----------

